# Cars for sale.



## KICKSY1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi all, is there anywhere on this site that you can buy privatly owned cars in a for sale section.

Dave.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, but for access you either have to join the TTOC, or have a higher post count to view the market place.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dave, There is but you have to be a established member first.
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. This is free. Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60 
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Some tidy ones for sale In the market place at the moment


----------



## KICKSY1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Cheer's lads, thanks.

Dave..


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

How many posts do you need to have full access?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Undisclosed number... join in with the forum and keep posting then you'll soon be there


----------

